# New baby girls



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I am going to get these 2 new baby girls in a few days and I cannot think of names for them lol. Any ideas?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such cute ratties. One looks like Daisey, the other looks like May. Lol.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

How adorable!!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Those are cute names DustyRat.


----------



## clm4693 (May 21, 2014)

Dagger, princess peach, samus, laura, lightning, or cortana....if u cant tell im a big gamer


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha I was thinking of peach (after princess peach) and Zelda lol


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I really need to start naming my rats after game characters more, considering how much I love gaming, lol. Maybe in future I'll have a pair called Booker and Comstock. XD

Absolutely beautiful babies by the way!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Naming rats after characters is always a fun way to name them. And thanks


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous markings on both of them!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you LittleSparrow!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh they are SO cute! <3


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

*Babies at home*

Heres some photos of one of the baby girls 


























heres the second little girl 





















heres them together









I have a few ideas for names:
Option 1 - Maggie and May
Option 2 - Cherry and Blossom 
Then there was storm, rain, hazel, gracie, lacey, biffy

and then I said to my sister and mum as a joke I'll name them after my favourite sushi roll Coco-Maki One can be Coco and the other Maki and my mum and sister both thought that was cute.


----------

